# اسئلة مسيحية



## +ماريا+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام ونعمة للجميع 
ارجو ان الموضوع ينال اعجابكم 
دا موضوع اسئلة مسيحية زى مسابقة 
اللى يعرف الاجابة هيسئل سؤال فى المسيحية افضل انة يكون سؤال من الكتاب المقدس
هدفنا هو ان نفتش داخل الكتاب المقدس 
سؤال المسابقة 

نبى عظيم قال لة الرب انى اخذ شهوة عينك يعنى( زوجتة وهى كانت غالية علية جدا )
ولا تسأل عن السبب وغير مسموح لك ان تنزل دمعة عليها او تنوح اوتأكل من خبز الناس 
مسموح لك فقط ان تتنهد ووعظ الناس فى الصباح 
وماتت زوجتة فى المساء 
من هذا النبى القوى مع ذكر الشاهد


----------



## AdmanTios (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*فكرة رائعة
و أتمني أنول بركة المشاركة

شكراً أختنا ماريا رب المجد يُبارك
و يُثمر أضعاف بخدمتك و بكل عمل صالح*


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2012)

النبى العظيم حزقيال

وكان إلي كلام الرب قائلا
 يا ابن آدم، هأنذا آخذ عنك شهوة عينيك بضربة، فلا تنح ولا تبك ولا تنزل دموعك
 تنهد ساكتا. لا تعمل مناحة على أموات. لف عصابتك عليك، واجعل نعليك في رجليك، ولا تغط شاربيك، ولا تأكل من خبز الناس
 فكلمت الشعب صباحا وماتت زوجتي مساء. وفعلت في الغد كما أمرت 
 الإصحاح الرابع والعشرون


----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع فعلا راائع  
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

ميرسى  على مروركم الجميل وعلى تقيماتكم 
وصح جدا استاذ النهيسى فعلا هو النبى العظيم حزقيال 
وهو من انبياء السبى وكانت هذة ضربة موجعة جدا لة 
ولكن علشان يكون قدوة لشعبة 
ربنا يباركك استاذى لكن ممكن حضرتك تضع لنا سؤال جديد 
علشان نستفاد من معلومات بعض


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2012)

من النساء .... من   صار بيتها أول كنيسة؟ 
من هى ؟ مع ذكر الشاهد


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2012)

أظن السؤال سهل


----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*التي صار بيتها أول كنيسة هي مريم أم يوحنا الملقب مرقي {أم مرقس الرسول }{اع12:12}. *
​


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> *التي صار بيتها أول كنيسة هي مريم أم يوحنا الملقب مرقي {أم مرقس الرسول }{اع12:12}. *
> ​



*تمام جداااا شكرااا*​


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2012)

لماذا تسمى الكنائس بأسماء القديسين ؟

​


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

سؤال جميل كلدانية 
اعتقد الاجابة انة تكريم لهؤلاء القديسين والشهدا والملايكة 
وتميز الكنائس عن بعضها 
دا على حسب معلوماتى ويارب الاجابة تكون صح


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2012)

مارياماريا قال:


> سؤال جميل كلدانية
> اعتقد الاجابة انة تكريم لهؤلاء القديسين والشهدا والملايكة
> وتميز الكنائس عن بعضها
> دا على حسب معلوماتى ويارب الاجابة تكون صح


الجواب صحيح ياقمر
ربنا يبارك ​


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

ميرسى مشرفتنا الجميلة 
سؤال 
 اول  عازف عود ذكر فى الكتاب المقدس


----------



## Mesopotamia (1 ديسمبر 2012)

داود النبي * و كان عندما جاء الروح من قبل الله على شاول ان داود اخذ العود و ضرب بيده فكان يرتاح شاول و يطيب و يذهب عنه الروح الردي (1صم 16 : 23)


----------



## +ماريا+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Mesopotamia قال:


> داود النبي * و كان عندما جاء الروح من قبل الله على شاول ان داود اخذ العود و ضرب بيده فكان يرتاح شاول و يطيب و يذهب عنه الروح الردي (1صم 16 : 23)



اولا ميرسى جدا مشا ركتك معانا
واتمنى يكون الموضوع عجب حضرتك  
داود كان اشهر من عزف على العود فى الكتاب المقدس 
لكن ليس اول واحد ذكر فى الكتاب المقدس


----------



## Mesopotamia (2 ديسمبر 2012)

طبعا عجبني وراح اكون متابع قوي معكم انا اتمنى ان يبقى الموضوع لمدة جيدة قدر الامكان لمعرفة الاشياء التي لا نعرفها 
شكراً لك اخي الحبيب


----------



## Mesopotamia (2 ديسمبر 2012)

إن لغة الكلمة والموسيقا اي الترنيم معروفة منذ أقدم الأزمنة حيث يذكر لنا الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين عن يوبل ابن لامك ابن آدم أول من عرف الموسيقا والإنشاد و أول من عزف بالعود والمزمار فيقول الكتاب : "فولدت عادة يابل وهو ابو ساكني الخيام ومتخذي المواشي واسم أخيه يوبل وهو ابو كل عازف بالكنارة والمزمار " تكوين 4/20-21 
اتمنى ان نتواصل في الموضوع الاجمل نشاط رجاءً


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

اجابة صح جدا استاذى هو فعلا يوبل او يوبال وهو ذكر عنة سفر التكوين 
انة اب لكل ضارب عود او قيثارة

دلوقتى سؤال حضرتك


----------



## Mesopotamia (2 ديسمبر 2012)

سؤال: من هو رسول الغرلة، ومن هو ومن هو رسول الختان؟ أين ورد هذان اللقبان معاً في الكتاب؟ وما معناهما؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

سؤال جميل 
بولس رسول الامم والغرلة وبطرس رسول الختان 
المصدر الكتابى 
انى اؤتمنت على انجيل الغرلة كما بطرس على انجيل الختان 
   (غلاطية 2_7)


----------



## Mesopotamia (2 ديسمبر 2012)

مارياماريا قال:


> سؤال جميل
> بولس رسول الامم والغرلة وبطرس رسول الختان
> المصدر الكتابى
> انى اؤتمنت على انجيل الغرلة كما بطرس على انجيل الختان
> (غلاطية 2_7)



well done 

و اجابه صحيحه  
اتمنى من الجميع المشاركه لمين السؤال التالي


----------



## Mesopotamia (2 ديسمبر 2012)

يالا انا راح اسئل 
سؤال: ذكر السيد المسيح للقديس يوحنا الرسول في سفر الرؤيا إسمين لبدعتين. ما هما؟ وأين ورد ذكرهما؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*بلعام والنيقولاويين

المصدر الكتابى 
و لكن عندي عليك قليل ان عندك هناك قوما متمسكين بتعليم بلعام                  الذي كان يعلم بالاق ان يلقي معثرة امام بني اسرائيل ان ياكلوا ما                  ذبح للاوثان و يزنوا * *هكذا عندك انت ايضا قوم متمسكين بتعاليم النقولاويين رؤيا2_ 14:15*


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*موضوع جميل ... بس غير مناسب للقسم هنا *
*أنا هنقله للقسم الترفيهي -علي ما أعتقد ده أكثر قسسم مناسب للموضوع-*

*ينقل*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

متابعة يمكن الحق أجاوب


----------



## Mesopotamia (2 ديسمبر 2012)

سؤال لمين


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

سؤال
اصعب نذر قدم فى العهد القديم 
ماهو النذر ومن قدمة


----------



## Mesopotamia (2 ديسمبر 2012)

مارياماريا قال:


> سؤال
> اصعب نذر قدم فى العهد القديم
> ماهو النذر ومن قدمة



سؤال حلو 
الجواب:smile01

أبونا إبراهيم (أبو المؤمنين) باختبارٍ هو من أصعب الأمور التي قد تحصل لإنسان على الأرض. فقد أمره الله بأن يقدم ابنه ضحية (ذبيحة) على الجبل، ليرى هل يطيعه إبراهيم في هذا الأمر أم لا. وفي اللحظة التي مدّ فيها إبراهيم يده ليقدم ابنه ضحية (ذبيحة)، تكلم الله إليه قائلاً كما نقرأ في سِفر التّكوين 22: 12| 12فَقَالَ: «لاَ تَمُدَّ يَدَكَ إِلَى الْغُلاَمِ وَلاَ تَفْعَلْ بِهِ شَيْئًا، لأَنِّي الآنَ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ خَائِفٌ اللهَ، فَلَمْ تُمْسِكِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ عَنِّي». وقد هيأ الله له ضحية (ذبيحة) أخرى كبشاً بديلاً عن ابنه ...

وهذا دليل على نجاح إبراهيم في الإمتحان الإلهي، وأضحى أبا المؤمنين ... من هو "الضحية" ("الذبيحة"): اسحاق أم اسماعيل؟


----------



## Mesopotamia (2 ديسمبر 2012)

.سؤال

.. من هو "الضحية" ("الذبيحة"): اسحاق أم اسماعيل؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

معلش استاذى لكن ابراهيم قدم اسحاق ذبيحة بأمر من ربنا 
لكن اللى انا بتكلم علية هو ندر 
انسان ندر ندر لربنا 
ونفذ هذا الندر لكنة كان صعب علية جدا 
بالرغم انة كان مخالف لشريعة موسى 
من هذا الانسان وما هو الندر


----------



## Mesopotamia (2 ديسمبر 2012)

مساعدة هل ندم بعد النذر ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

طبعا اكيد ندم


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

تسهيل اخير 
هو موجود فى سفر قضاة اصحاح 11


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2012)

الذي نذر نذراً، وحزن جداً لتنفيذه،هو يفتاح . 
وكان نذره للرب هو " إن دفعت بني عمون ليدي،
فالخارج الذي يخرج من ابواب بيتي 
للقائي عند رجوعي بالسلامة من عند بني عمون يكون للرب، 
وأصعده محرقة {قض11: 30، 31}. فكانت أبنته هي التي خرجت للقائه بدفوف ورقص، وهي وحيدة {قض11: 34}. ​


----------



## Mesopotamia (2 ديسمبر 2012)

يفتاح جلعاد


----------



## Mesopotamia (2 ديسمبر 2012)

سؤال: أى الرسول كاد الناس يعبدونه، ودعوه بأسم أحد آلهتهم


----------



## Mesopotamia (2 ديسمبر 2012)

يلا كلدانيه لا تحرمينه من مشاركتكم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2012)

بولس الرسول


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 ديسمبر 2012)

السؤال عندك ايرينى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع ومفيد به معلومات قيمة


----------



## Mesopotamia (3 ديسمبر 2012)

صح ايريني الاجابه
الإجابة: بولس الرسول كادوا يعبدونه في لسترا، لما شفي الرجل المقعد . ودعوه باسم إلههم هومس {أع14: 8- 14}.
السؤال الك ايريني


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

مين من الأنبياء اللى أمر بقتل 450 من أنبياء البعل + 400 من أنبياء السوارى


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

هو ايليا النبى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

مارياماريا قال:


> هو ايليا النبى



*برافو عليكى طب يلا إسألى*


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

من الذى لقب بالنبى الباكى 
    ومن الذى لقب بالنبى النارى


----------



## Mesopotamia (4 ديسمبر 2012)

ارميا الباكي 

ايليا الناري

سؤال جميل انا التالي ولا ايه


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

اجابة صحيحة طبعا 
اتفضل حضرتك سؤالك


----------



## Mesopotamia (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سؤال: ما هو أسم ملك حوكم بولس الرسول أمامه وكاد يقتنع بقبول المسيحية؟


----------



## AdmanTios (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الملك أغريباس 
حيث قال لبولس الرسول أثناء
محاكمتُه "بقليل تقنعني أن أصير مسيحياً" {أع28:26}.

أتمني أن يكون الجواب صحيحاً*


----------



## Mesopotamia (5 ديسمبر 2012)

AdmanTios قال:


> *الملك أغريباس
> حيث قال لبولس الرسول أثناء
> محاكمتُه "بقليل تقنعني أن أصير مسيحياً" {أع28:26}.
> 
> أتمني أن يكون الجواب صحيحاً*



بلفعل صح شكرا لك لك السؤال اتفضل


----------



## AdmanTios (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*خمسة شواهد أكدت بأن شخص رب المجد
السيد المسيح علي علمُه بالخفيات والسرائر ؟؟

و ما الدروس المستفادة من روعة التأمُل في هذه الشواهد*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

AdmanTios قال:


> *خمسة شواهد أكدت بأن شخص رب المجد
> السيد المسيح علي علمُه بالخفيات والسرائر ؟؟
> 
> و ما الدروس المستفادة من روعة التأمُل في هذه الشواهد*


*
نظامنا اللى يجاوب هو اللى يسأل :2:

و بعدين خلى السؤال تكون إجابته بسيطة :2:

كلمتين و السلام

مش عظة :scenic:

:dntknw:

*


----------



## AdmanTios (6 ديسمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> نظامنا اللى يجاوب هو اللى يسأل :2:
> 
> و بعدين خلى السؤال تكون إجابته بسيطة :2:
> ...



*أأسف مرتين ................ و برجاء قبول أسفي
الأولي لأني تطاولت و خالفت النظام ( نظامنا اللى يجاوب هو اللى يسأل ) !؟!؟
و الثانية لأن السؤال كان شديد الصعوبة و عبارة عن عظة ........

أأسف مُجدداً للجميع*


----------



## Mesopotamia (6 ديسمبر 2012)

معلش يادمان السؤال لحظرتك 
مش عظة هههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 ديسمبر 2012)

AdmanTios قال:


> *خمسة شواهد أكدت بأن شخص رب المجد
> السيد المسيح علي علمُه بالخفيات والسرائر ؟؟
> 
> *




*

1 - انا هو الفاحص الكلى و القلوب و ساعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب اعماله. ( رؤ 2 : 23 )

2 - من البدء علم من هم الذين لا يؤمنون و من هو الذي يسلمه ( يو 6 : 64 ) 

3 - قال له يسوع الحق اقول لك انك في هذه الليلة قبل ان يصيح ديك تنكرني ثلاث مرات (مت 26 : 34)
4 -  لانه مكتوب اني اضرب الراعي فتتبدد خراف الرعية (مت 26 : 31) (مر 14 : 27)

5 - لانك انت وحدك قد عرفت قلوب كل بني البشر.( 1 مل 8 : 39 )


+++++++++++++

السؤال بتاعى ( هسيب إيرينى تسأله بنفسها ) 


*


----------



## Mesopotamia (6 ديسمبر 2012)

فين السؤال ياخواني بألي يومين انتظر ههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> 
> 
> السؤال بتاعى ( هسيب إيرينى تسأله بنفسها )
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه


سؤال: اذكر اسم أشهر أرملة قديسة عابدة وكم سنة قضتها في ترملها؟ *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 ديسمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> سؤال: اذكر اسم أشهر أرملة قديسة عابدة وكم سنة قضتها في ترملها؟ *



أشهر أرملة قديسة عابدة هى حنة النبية  ، وقضت 84 سنة فى ترملها ( لو 2 : 36 ، 37 ) 



السؤال بتاعى ( هسيب إيرينى تسأله بنفسها ) هههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> أشهر أرملة قديسة عابدة هى حنة النبية  ، وقضت 84 سنة فى ترملها ( لو 2 : 36 ، 37 )
> 
> 
> 
> السؤال بتاعى ( هسيب إيرينى تسأله بنفسها ) هههههههههه



*تانى !!!


سؤال: من هو النبى الذي قال " كل واحد يلعننى "؟ 
*


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تانى !!!*
> 
> 
> *سؤال: من هو النبى الذي قال " كل واحد يلعننى "؟ *


 أرميا النبى قال عن نفسه " كل واحد يلعننى " (أر15: 10).  ​


----------



## Mesopotamia (7 ديسمبر 2012)

كلدانيه سراج هسه وين السؤال ههههه


----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*ههههههه 
الدور علية *

*سؤال: من هم الرسل الذين كان لكل منهم إسمان؟ اذكر خمسة من هؤلاء الرسل.. *​


----------



## Mesopotamia (8 ديسمبر 2012)

يهوذا الملقب تداوس
برثولماوس أو نثنائيل
سمعان بطرس  
سمعان القانوني سمعان الغيور 
يعقوب بن حلفه ( الصغير)


----------



## Mesopotamia (8 ديسمبر 2012)

هي هي هسه سرايه هههههه 
اسئل لو بعد متتأكدين اخاف غلط اكو هههه


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراا للاجابة
بس جواب واحد عندك صحيح
والرسل هم
*الإجابة**:** سمعان { بطرس } مت2:10 . *
*لباوس { تداوس } مت3:10 . *
*مرقس {يوحنا } 12:12 . *
*متي {لاوي} . *
*بولس { شاول } أع9 .*​


----------



## Mesopotamia (9 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههه يالا ع جايات 
سؤال: من هو العبد المديون الذي قال أحد الرسل إنه مستعد أن يوفي عنه ديونه؟


----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*هو انسيموس،وقد تعهد القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته فليمون أن يوفي ديونه {19:18}.*​


----------



## oesi no (12 ديسمبر 2012)

فين جديد الاسئله 
الدور على مين يسأل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> فين جديد الاسئله
> الدور على مين يسأل



*على كلدانية مش هى اللى جاوبت*


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2012)

هو الدور علية تاني ماشي اهو السؤال 
واحد من الرسل الإثنى عشر كانت له ثلاثة أسماء . ما هي؟​


----------



## oesi no (12 ديسمبر 2012)

حاسس ان الاجابة بطرس الرسول 
بطرس وسمعان والاسم التالت مش فاكره


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> حاسس ان الاجابة بطرس الرسول
> بطرس وسمعان والاسم التالت مش فاكره


 الاجابة تقريبا صحيحة
والاسم الثالث صفا يعني
 بطرس، وسمعان وصفا .
اوكي والدور عليك في السؤال 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## oesi no (12 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا كلدانية 
امم 
مين النبى اللى فى صومه لم يأكل لحما او طعاما شهيا ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*دانيال النبى

[Q-BIBLE]


2. فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ أَنَا دَانِيآلَ كُنْتُ نَائِحاً ثَلاَثَةَ أَسَابِيعِ أَيَّامٍ
3. لَمْ آكُلْ طَعَاماً شَهِيّاً وَلَمْ يَدْخُلْ فِي فَمِي لَحْمٌ وَلاَ خَمْرٌ وَلَمْ أَدَّهِنْ حَتَّى تَمَّتْ ثَلاَثَةُ أَسَابِيعِ أَيَّامٍ.

*[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 مايو 2013)

سؤال

شخصيه احتقرت داود النبى عندما رقص امام تابوت العهد فعاقبها الله
من هى الشخصيه وماهو العقاب


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (17 مايو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> سؤال
> 
> شخصيه احتقرت داود النبى عندما رقص امام تابوت العهد فعاقبها الله
> من هى الشخصيه وماهو العقاب



الشخصية هى ميكال ابنة شاول 
ولكن لست اعرف ما هو العقاب


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 مايو 2013)

فعلا هى ميكال والعقاب كان ان ربنا قفل رحمها ولم تنجب
السؤال لحضرتك  اتفضل اسئل استاذ ميلاد


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (17 مايو 2013)

سؤال
ماهى اول عملية جراحية فى الكتاب المقديس وكانت بدون دم ؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 مايو 2013)

اول عمليه جراحيه 
لما ربنا عمل ثبات لأدم واخد من ضلعه وعمل حوا


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 مايو 2013)

سؤال
نبى بعد موته اقام ميت


----------

